# A Crate for Honey?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I never crated mine...even as puppies and they started about a year ago doing the same thing as Honey, so I have been now crating them.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That was me. I never owned a crate in all these of owning dogs, and had to borrow the one to Put honey in after heartworm treatment. But i am so scared she will get something that will hurt her. i mean, taking that ceramic trout and chewing tail off! She could have swallowed shards and been seriously injured. I hate to crate her but don't think i have a choice any more. I made a mistye in original post--she is 6 and we have had her 5 years. I just don't unerstand why after all this time she started doing this.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is very strange. Could she be jealous of your time on the boat? I know you spend a lot of time with her so that doesn't seem fair of her. And many people believe dogs don't feel jealousy, but I know they feel frustration. I just wonder if you could even get her in a crate at 6? Is there a place you could gate off and leave her? Otherwise I guess crate is the best option. Sorry about this.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She and kayCee play a lot, she has toys if kayCee doens't want to play, so can go outsdie and "play" with the dogs on on the other side of the fence--she likes to do that. I hve actually thought of just putting her out and shutting the door, but I just don't want to do that. i like leaving the door open and they can come and go as they opt, but even when i do that in the day they mostly prefer to be inside. 

I manaed to be gone 20 minutes this morning when i went to post office and to go pick up refill on kayCee's Blood pressue meds and honey had not gotten into anything when i got home. They are both on the bed near my desk as i type this. I get so mad at honey, but dadgum, I lov that girl so much i can't stay mad, just worried.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you sure it's Honey. A while back someone on the board thought one dog was pooping in the house and it turned out it was the other one!

Which ever one it is, it sounds like she's developed some seperation anxiety. The crate is the safest place for her unfortunately.


----------

